# NF Portraits



## Jef88 (Jan 4, 2006)

oke people
you post a picture of youreselfs and i'll make a portrait of them in pencile 

but a few minor rules:
clear pictures and not to small
and dont rush me please cause i dont work well understress 
i'll try to work as fast as posible 
allso alot of people are afraid to post there pictures PMing me is allso oke 
i wont post the picture only the drawing

oke i hope youre gonna like the idea  

*i'll make a photobucked account soon with all the portraits on it  *
-jef88-


*Spoiler*: _finished_ 





Judge Dre
shirou-chan




*Spoiler*: _The list _ 




*working on:* 
Nybarius
Bubblishous
*waiting line:*
ghizzle & Stonewalker 
hermie
charles
DragonZair
judge iTO
zherotu
mineko iwasa
Cable
penaltylife
Amidamarox
A3-Kun
El Jackal
Haruka (waits for picture)
nt90 (waits for picture)



i try to stick to the list 
so who's first gets served first but altho if i have no picture i cant do anything 
i draw 2 persons at the time so if i get bored i can switch but i'll post them in order






*Spoiler*: _portraits i did befor:_


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jan 4, 2006)

Cool idea Jef.  Is there a way to make it so that you're not bombarded with requests?  Like have something where only 5 or so people can request at a time, and while you're working on the portraits, the request line will be closed or something, and once you finish one, another slot opens....this way there'll be no confusion.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 4, 2006)

great idea my dear friend


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 4, 2006)

That is the awesome idea jeff.  Hope this goes well.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 4, 2006)

i hope soo too  thanks man 
so if somebody is intressted 
dont be afraid to post a pic 
i'll put on some portraits i did befor for the people that do not know my style


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 4, 2006)

MEE FIRST!!! 

I need to find a pic first tho XDDD


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 4, 2006)

oke take youre time 
once i see youre picture here stoney i'll start drawing you


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

Me second jeff? I just need to scan one in.


----------



## xpeed (Jan 5, 2006)

Hmmm......if you like, I can help you out a bit.   I love drawing funny faces.  It cheers me up.  LoL


----------



## furious styles (Jan 5, 2006)

i'd love you to try doin me jef =)


----------



## Shirou-chan (Jan 5, 2006)

I dont have a recent pic, no scanner, no digi-cam... ;__; If I give u an old pic and tell u wats changed can u work with that?

EDIT: Nvm I PMed u a pic


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 5, 2006)

oke thanks for the pictures Judge Dre i'll start with sketching you
and once i get stonewalkers and harukas picture i'll do those 2 too 



			
				xpeed said:
			
		

> Hmmm......if you like, I can help you out a bit.   I love drawing funny faces.  It cheers me up.  LoL


youre one hell of a good artist youre portraits are better than mine  

kinda hard shirou-chan :S i got the pm i can draw the old picture but i cannot fantasise how you look


----------



## Master Scorpion (Jan 5, 2006)

good job jeff, your drawing is really nice =)

-_-I cannot draw like youu...


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 5, 2006)

if you practise every day and study about the technieks you will 
(and prolly be better then me too)


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 5, 2006)

Jef, this is a great idea!!!!!!

Oh, btw. I'm back ^_^ See you in msn soon. If you can still have more pics, I'll be more than happy to post one!!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 5, 2006)

sure i'm working on Judge Dre now 
and waiting for stonewalker's and haruka's picture so
it would be great if you posted one


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow Jef this has really taken off for you! You don't have to draw a pic of me I have plenty of self portraits already. However you did ask to see some of my work, I didn't know which page to put them on but this one seems best somehow. Here you go: -

*Spoiler*: __ 




This is a veiw from a set I designed and made for a show called 'The Chronicle's of Hell'

 I made the gargoyle's from my design they are about 5' tall.


These are some puppets I made for a childrens show, they're a bit battered because this photo was taken after the show had finished.



Sorry the first two pictures are quite dark but the lighting for the show was dark.

I also drew and inked the vote Yuki poster in my sig. Enjoy!

XX


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 5, 2006)

Awesome!  Do me please.  Try to make it look like an "America's Most Wanted" composite sketch if you can.

I'm the one on the right.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Bubbles (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok i've changed my mind here are a couple of my pics, one is in costume thought that might be fun, thanks x

*Spoiler*: __ 




This photo was taken about a year ago my hair is past my shoulders now but pretty much look the same otherwise.

Isn't this costume great! Click on images to get larger view.



XX


----------



## PATMAN (Jan 5, 2006)

alright guys, wait till Jef finishes everything(or almost) till you give him more work. He's not a super leet computer drawing monkey @_@...


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

Who said he wasn't leet?


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 5, 2006)

thanks justice 
i'm gonna start off right now


----------



## PATMAN (Jan 5, 2006)

Haruka said:
			
		

> Who said he wasn't leet?




i said a computer drawing machine >_>

he's a super leet sketch pad drawing monkey machine


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

OMg, that's new.


----------



## Danchou (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey, you are good. I don't have any pictures nor have i ever posted one on the net, but i have to say how that picture in the op reminded me of a young Edward Norton. Well that's about it. 

edit: Haha, oops. I thought it was someone's portrait. Oh well, it shows that your drawings are accurate. ^^


----------



## Gator (Jan 5, 2006)

awesome idea 

I pm'ed ya


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 5, 2006)

Kurapica said:
			
		

> Hey, you are good. I don't have any pictures nor have i ever posted one on the net, but i have to say how that picture in the op reminded me of a young Edward Norton. Well that's about it.


the drawings name is fight club so i think it explains why edward norton looks like edward norton XDDD

got the PM and replied


----------



## Hermie (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, awesome idea Jef.  *waits patiently for when there is space in line* o=)


----------



## nt90 (Jan 5, 2006)

you gotta hook me up when you get a space jeff . do you mind if I do one of you also?


----------



## Charles (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey, this is a really cool idea, and your really good! ...your style is somewhere between realsm, so too speak, and animation! I love it!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 5, 2006)

i think i need to make a list or so
and a waiting line 
thank you charles


----------



## Charles (Jan 5, 2006)

Yeah, sure. 
You got a big line ahead of you?


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 5, 2006)

i made a list 
hope i'm not gonna get distracted to much 
*back to drawing*


----------



## Charles (Jan 5, 2006)

Haha, well if your like me..you will.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm not first anymore T________T  damn you leechers!




*Spoiler*: _kinda big pic_ 





I'm the little one XD





forhead!!


----------



## Haruka (Jan 5, 2006)

STONE IS BBLLACK??/ Wow, there are alot of black people on this forum.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 5, 2006)

stonewalker you want me to make a portrait of you when you were a little girl? oke


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 5, 2006)

plz and thankyou 




			
				Haruka said:
			
		

> STONE IS BBLLACK??/ Wow, there are alot of black people on this forum.


WE OWN YOU!!!!!   *forhead-smash attack*


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 5, 2006)

oke then the little girl shall be a drawing


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 6, 2006)

WTF. I'll bet Stoney's really a young girl who can type on the keyborad. @______@


Cheater. XD You just don't want to show your recent photos XD


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2006)

I never cheat! I am an honorable fighter >.>;;;; 


....*boots Zairs in the nonexistent nuts*  *runs away*   

Thats 51-50, Kakashi!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 7, 2006)

its not cheating 
its a picture and its something diffrent

thank hermie & charles for the pm with the picture


----------



## Vespertine (Jan 7, 2006)

Wooow, the waiting list is long dammit. I've never had my portrait done before and would like one, but if I have to wait an eternity... well, I'm afraid I don't want a pic of me as an old cat lady. :x


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 7, 2006)

dont fear the list i allready finished one picture and working on a second 
and there alot of people with no photo
people with a photo come in front of people with out photo on the list 
but i'm no drawing machine that finishes one in a day orso and i do other things except drawing and spamming on NF allday


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 7, 2006)

*cough*




no hurries of course.


----------



## Gator (Jan 7, 2006)

Wow...froggy that's you? I would have even pwnd ya back then!!


*Spoiler*: _ph33r my horse!_ 



**zip**

edit: and now it's gone >)







			
				Jef88 said:
			
		

> done:
> Mineko-Iwasa
> working on:
> Judge Dre
> ...



BWhahahahahaharrRR! And I win agaiN!!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 7, 2006)

oke Sara that one it is
you realy dont sleep hu?  

total pwnage ghizzle
heheh ghizzle want me to draw youre horsy picture or the one you pmed XDDD
 i have the same horse


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2006)

oh HELLZ NO. she ain't gettin a horse if I don't get one     its bad enough she's ahead of me on the list T___T

Baby Ghizz vs Baby Stone, place your bets! place you bets here! (also selling popcorn!)

lol, not that definetly should be in the Outskirts Battledome XD


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 7, 2006)

first of all i work with a 2 drawing a time system so no need to worry stoney
youre youre gonna get youre picture at the same time as ghizzle


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2006)

but the order is still painful to look at T__T  but you're awesome for doing all these portraits XD

omg Zairs! you look like someone that use to be in my comtech class! XDDD    you look so bored XD  pssst. play ragnarok online


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 7, 2006)

BAM now thats an edit to be proud off 
look stoney noo need to be worried anymore at all


----------



## Gator (Jan 7, 2006)

> total pwnage ghizzle
> heheh ghizzle want me to draw youre horsy picture or the one you pmed XDDD
> i have the same horse



the pmed one ^^



> oh HELLZ NO. she ain't gettin a horse if I don't get one  its bad enough she's ahead of me on the list T___T
> 
> Baby Ghizz vs Baby Stone, place your bets! place you bets here! (also selling popcorn!)
> 
> lol, not that definetly should be in the Outskirts Battledome XD



WBuahahahaharr! *votes for me* '



> first of all i work with a 2 drawing a time system so no need to worry stoney
> youre youre gonna get youre picture at the same time as ghizzle



Noooooooooo! Betrayal @_@


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 7, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> BAM now thats an edit to be proud off
> look stoney noo need to be worried anymore at all


NOOO!! I can't be on par with my rival!!! *diez*





			
				Ghizzle said:
			
		

> WBuahahahaharr! *votes for me* '


you really wanna make one?   0____0;;;  XD


----------



## Gator (Jan 7, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> NOOO!! I can't be on par with my rival!!! *diez*



I AGREE @____@ 




> you really wanna make one?   0____0;;;  XD




say whut?  

eh...sure?


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 7, 2006)

i'll make it XDDDD
and i will pm me now if you wanna stop me cause i will including pictures


----------



## Ephemeral (Jan 8, 2006)

I would but I have a lot of pimples, =P


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 8, 2006)

Jef said:
			
		

> oke Sara that one it is
> you realy dont sleep hu?



XD No....I don't. XD



			
				Stoney said:
			
		

> omg Zairs! you look like someone that use to be in my comtech class! XDDD you look so bored XD pssst. play ragnarok online



...

That is me.  XD


And yay!! Go for it, Jef.  I wanna see a classic Stoney vs. Ghizz fight!  Bitch-fight Fiesta!!!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 8, 2006)

judge dre asked me to add him to the list too


----------



## Zhero (Jan 8, 2006)

Could you possibly put a Naruto type feeling to my portrait maybe give me the hidden leaf headband or the sharigan eyes or something


----------



## Charles (Jan 9, 2006)

Oh man, Jeff, you must be insane to take on all of us crazy nuts...  Haha


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 9, 2006)

ha ha ha... Dragonzair looks like my sister.shes smart and stupid... idmake sense if you knew her.  Thats alot of drawing jeff... thumbs up for this idear of yours.

If you need an assistant, for backgrounds or cleanup, just PM me jeff.  right now im looking for a reason to draw.  I can only write and do name right now...


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 9, 2006)

zherotu youre on the list 
yes charles i'm crazy very crazy 
sorry aburo yin i wish you could help  its all manual work 
allitle more and i'm about to post the first 2


----------



## Feathers! (Jan 9, 2006)

No problem, when you finished those, i might have to add my name to that list.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 9, 2006)

i can allways ad you 
its a waiting list no working list 
post a pic or pm one and youre on


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 9, 2006)

jef you finished one already and never showed us?? T______T


----------



## Charles (Jan 9, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> jef you finished one already and never showed us?? T______T


Yeah I'd love to see it!!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 10, 2006)

i'm allmost done with the 2 
i post 2 at once just need some detail work and i'm done and ready to start with the other 2 

i'm sorry i cant upload the 2 first portraits
imageshag isnt working for me  
i'm so so sorry


----------



## Gator (Jan 11, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> i'm allmost done with the 2
> i post 2 at once just need some detail work and i'm done and ready to start with the other 2
> 
> i'm sorry i cant upload the 2 first portraits
> ...



send them to my email..i'll upload them for ya

edit: i realise that you dont have my email..i'll pm


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 11, 2006)

no need to worry 
thanks anyway ghizzle 
it worked today 

sorry for the size 


now i start working on:
Bubblishous & nybarius


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jan 11, 2006)

OMG 
you are so fucking talented
i love the second one most *_*

and they look better than my pic....
i demand a new pic of me! :amazed


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 11, 2006)

thank you sara 
ummm 
sure but i demand a new photo then >_>
youre on the list then (#4 of mineko iwasa portraits XD my favo subject XD)


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jan 11, 2006)

what kind of pic you want of me?

*just browse your personel collection* xD


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 11, 2006)

>_> a new one 
what collection >_> 
*starts sweating*
XD


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jan 11, 2006)

you know u have one

<.<

>.>

^^;;

well i can give you the one where i am next to the flowers... or the one with the balck scarf around my head <.<


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 11, 2006)

one? *cough twenty cough*

yosh yosh that one with the flower looks soo great


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jan 11, 2006)

i won't give you that much...  or you will get a new nosebleed and your mom will blame me for that ;D


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 11, 2006)

that nosebleeding is from picking it >_>
so my mom cant blame you
gimme the pic


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Jan 11, 2006)

kukuku

i will give you it on msn ok?


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 11, 2006)

XD Nice one Jef. ^_^ Can't wait to see everyone else's.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 11, 2006)

thank you for the picture sara (mineko)
thank you for the comment sara (DZ)
 
cant wait either XD


----------



## furious styles (Jan 11, 2006)

jef that's amazing...thanks man that's so cool!!! 

"You must spread some rep before repping jef to death or something"


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 11, 2006)

no problemo hans my friend 
did my best


----------



## Gator (Jan 11, 2006)

> no need to worry
> thanks anyway ghizzle



oki! 


Wow thats amazing @___@

I can't wait for mine


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 11, 2006)

hehe thank you for the comment Ghizzle 
but thanks for wanting to help me


----------



## Kim_Go! (Jan 12, 2006)

Sweet mother of Jesus! That's amazing Jeff-man! I think its your best portraits yet.


----------



## less (Jan 12, 2006)

Huh? When I clicky the link to look at the finished stuffs, I get redirected to microsoft.com. WTF?


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Jan 12, 2006)

^Just copy/paste the link onto your browser bar, then delete the extra "http" (or you can browse the thread)



Awesome stuff, jef.


----------



## Jikoo (Jan 12, 2006)

> STONE IS BBLLACK??/



Hey, it worked in Blazing Saddles...


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 12, 2006)

thanks alot for the comment guys 
Less i fixed that problem


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 12, 2006)

great work!!  and its almost my turn


----------



## Ruri (Jan 12, 2006)

Jeffy is amazing! 

Awesome work!   *considers asking you for a portrait as well* ^.^


----------



## CABLE (Jan 12, 2006)

just a suggestion, when you post the portrait, you should put the original photo next to it so we can see what it looks like in comparison rather than having to scroll through a bunch of pages to find the photo.  Not that I doubt your expert skill in portrait making, but its just that its interesting to see.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 13, 2006)

good idea cable 
i'll try to do that but i'll have to shrink both of them then 
thanks for the comment stoney and chicky


----------



## Tatsuki (Jan 13, 2006)

Stoney was a cute babie ^^ 

and nice pics people

and jeff! Wtf is that? Thos arent ordinary drawings....



...they are pwnge drawings rofl XD


----------



## Charles (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow, I'm impressed! I especially like the one of ShirouS! 
Weehee! I 'm so excited, it's _almost_ my turn!
Cable had a good idea, but no deal if it's difficult!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 14, 2006)

hehe 
thanks for the comments you 2   
 i feel sorry i cant draw that much today (have to go to art-class)


----------



## CABLE (Jan 14, 2006)

you don't have to shrink it, just the image will be larger.


----------



## CABLE (Jan 14, 2006)

finaly jef, i remembered to bring a pic, 

here is my pic for the portrait.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 15, 2006)

youre on the list cable 
and for the meen time i did a quick nybarius sketch
i felt like painting it so i did
real portrait comming soon


----------



## Pinkaugust (Jan 15, 2006)

cool, you made my sara-chan very nice!!  But you aren't allowed to do me.. not even if you ask nicely.. ok??


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 15, 2006)

youre sara-chan 
you cant own a person Pinkaugust 
i wont draw you and i wont even ask nicely


----------



## Leen (Jan 15, 2006)

Great job, Jef. I read through the thread and I saw that Ghizzle and Stoney are together once again. I thought Ghizzle's name is above stoney's? 

Keep it up. U are talented in this area.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 15, 2006)

thank you 
 very nice of you


----------



## Scared Link (Jan 15, 2006)

This thread rules! You must be tired of drawing all the time!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 15, 2006)

i dont draw portraits all the time
i even think i'm working to slow 
thanks for the comment


----------



## Charles (Jan 15, 2006)

heh heh heh....this is so fun...


----------



## The Scenester (Jan 16, 2006)

Whay haven't you made a portrait of me yet 

*points at membpic thread*.. *and naughty pic thread XD*

*ish camwhore* 

On other news, nice portraits!


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you SnS 
i havent made a portrait of you cause i dunno what pic of the millions you post XDDD
chose one and post it here or pm me and youre on the list
(ow dear i'm slacking off again blasted school *shakes fist*)


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 16, 2006)

*runs around in cirles* itsalmostmyturn! itsalmostmyturn!!

what kind of paper did you use for Mineko-Iwasa? its textured n__n


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 16, 2006)

it was waterpaint paper (i used inkt on that one )

soo sorry i'm so slow but i dont wanna rush myself or i'll make crap (i know my self)


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 16, 2006)

take your time! I'm just acting crazy XD

watercolours, my worst nightmare T__T  you do alot of watercolour paintings?


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 16, 2006)

hell yeah i do
my next sig is gonna be a water colored one XD
i freaking love it


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 16, 2006)

omg opposites XDDD  I love acrylics (they own XD)

more natural medias would be great to see (the only other artist that comes to mind is Psykon with her prisma-colour pencils)


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 16, 2006)

acrilycs i use as well 
but the collor separation isnt as big as with oil paint (but its pretty hard and messy)


----------



## Dragonzair (Jan 16, 2006)

This is very random but,

That green frog on Stoney's sig makes me want to bite it. ._.


*runs away before Stone-san bites _my_ head off*


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 16, 2006)

edible frogs??    you animal! you must be french, I know how you guys like Frog Legs as a delicacy!



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> acrilycs i use as well
> but the collor separation isnt as big as with oil paint (but its pretty hard and messy)


I think I hate watercolours because I hate blending XDDD I dunno now

yeah, oil paints are so thick T___T  but it finishes off beautifully <3 (and they're expensive >__<;;; )

cheapest I got them for was $4/tube (black and white was $5 I think)


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 16, 2006)

i work with them whole year if i want to and only have to pay artclass 60$ a year inclueding paper, brushes etc  and i get 10% discount at my favo artsuply store 
i have a good friend  in artclass that has beautifull oil paintings and shes 2 years younger then me and she is 10xbetter at painting


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 16, 2006)

$60 +discount!!  you bastard! Thats such a great deal 0__0;

And having art friends in your neighbourhood is the best thing ever XD  After highschool my art buddies all went their separate ways T__T  we still meet up one in a while to sketch unsuspecting victims at the bus terminal XDDD

 <-- where I get my stuff XD


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 17, 2006)

i actualy allmost never see my artistic friends (not realy friend i know them and they know me thats all)
i'm gonna be the only one i know to go to an art college next year and its soo far a way (gent or brussels)
drools on site



*Spoiler*: _nah nah nah nah artclass_ 




Omg Al Qaida a la US?
painting
Omg Al Qaida a la US?
i'll be here in a few weeks finaly in adult classes (prolly the youngest ever)
Omg Al Qaida a la US? 
these kids suck  saturday afternoon is the way to go 




and yeah penaltylife youre on the list


----------



## konflikti (Jan 17, 2006)

Awesome stuff. Keep it up.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 17, 2006)

thank you 
you too be sure to post some art again 
i sure will


----------



## ninamori (Jan 17, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> i actualy allmost never see my artistic friends (not realy friend i know them and they know me thats all)
> i'm gonna be the only one i know to go to an art college next year and its soo far a way (gent or brussels)
> drools on site
> 
> ...


That's reeeeeally cool, I just take art classes in school. (It's like an automatic A! )

Reminds me of my friend Chels. She went to painting classes, and she was sooooo good. @______@ Like, insanely good. She got in the newspaper, and I think some Chinese paper for our community. It was so cool.


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 17, 2006)

woow cool
i have 4 hours of artclass in school
and saturady after noon as a hobby
i had 68/100 for art (my teacher hates me )


----------



## ninamori (Jan 17, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> woow cool
> i have 4 hours of artclass in school
> and saturady after noon as a hobby
> i had 68/100 for art (my teacher hates me )


Four hours a day? =OOOOOOOOOO

My art teacher loves me, lawl. XDDDD


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 17, 2006)

a week XDDD
i told my art teacher to crawl in a pit and die 
(i'm kinda sorry for it but she was insulting me )
but i'm going to work alittle and take a shower
see you later maybe


----------



## ninamori (Jan 17, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> a week XDDD
> i told my art teacher to crawl in a pit and die
> (i'm kinda sorry for it but she was insulting me )
> but i'm going to work alittle and take a shower
> see you later maybe


Oh. <____< I have Art 45 minutes every day. *too lazy for the math! *

lawl, I can see why she hates you! (more than before, anyways)

Have fun! ^____^


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 18, 2006)

i had my reason to call her that 
she told me i was useless piece of crap doing nothing
saying that wile i'm working my ass of on a drawing wile my best friend is playing on his GameBoy pisses me off
she had it comming


----------



## Leen (Jan 18, 2006)

Another watercolour fan here.  

In my place water colour(poster colour) and crayon are the only two things we have here. I have been colouring using water colour since I was 9. I still enjoy it until now. What is acryllic by the way? 

Jef, actually I like to help u draw portraits too for fun but I dont have a scanner.  I have an old one but I dont have the driver now so I cant install it.


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 18, 2006)

pwnd  XD she had it coming




			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> i actualy allmost never see my artistic friends (not realy friend i know them and they know me thats all)
> i'm gonna be the only one i know to go to an art college next year and its soo far a way (gent or brussels)
> drools on site
> 
> ...


wait wait WAIT! 0__0;  your artclass looks so cool, you have so much good equiptment and scuptures (and huge tables!)

>.>;;  ...... *sabotages your artclass*


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 18, 2006)

eileenting88 said:
			
		

> Another watercolour fan here.
> 
> In my place water colour(poster colour) and crayon are the only two things we have here. I have been colouring using water colour since I was 9. I still enjoy it until now. What is acryllic by the way?
> 
> Jef, actually I like to help u draw portraits too for fun but I dont have a scanner.  I have an old one but I dont have the driver now so I cant install it.


woo for water color 
aww to bad
 
acryllic is a syntetic paint when it dries up its kinda like plastic 

stoney youre willing to come all the way to belgium to sabotage it  
just move and go to artclass as well


----------



## Ruri (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh, so that's what acrylic is.  Hehe, pencils are as advanced as I get in terms of media. :sweat



			
				jef88 said:
			
		

> i actualy allmost never see my artistic friends (not realy friend i know them and they know me thats all)
> i'm gonna be the only one i know to go to an art college next year and its soo far a way (gent or brussels)
> drools on site
> 
> ...



Your art class looks so cool, Jef! O__O   *moves to belgium*

\^___^/

You're going to amaze everyone at art college next year with your skills!


----------



## Charles (Jan 19, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> edible frogs??    you animal! you must be french, I know how you guys like Frog Legs as a delicacy!
> 
> 
> I think I hate watercolours because I hate blending XDDD I dunno now
> ...


Excuse me?  T__T


----------



## StoneWalker (Jan 20, 2006)

*frog-croaks* oui?

ignore me and ghizz XD you also have permission to break my arms off if you're french


----------



## Leen (Jan 20, 2006)

StoneWalker said:
			
		

> *frog-croaks* oui?
> 
> ignore me and ghizz XD you also have permission to break my arms off if you're french



I am french. *breaks stoney's arm*  Nah, I'm not a French. 

Thanks Jef for the explanation. Too bad we just dont have acryllic here. I'll settle for watercolour and PS then.


----------



## Charles (Jan 25, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> a week XDDD
> i told my art teacher to crawl in a pit and die
> (i'm kinda sorry for it but she was insulting me )
> but i'm going to work alittle and take a shower
> see you later maybe




BWAHHAHAHAHAHAHA.....*tries to contain ones self*

Stoney:
French Frie speaking.... damn...
AAAAAAAAAAHR!!!!Naw I'm joking... ahaha

Oh, and by the way, I was reading some posts asking for the actual picture of the person _and_ the portrait....so if you want to see my picture, it's in my profile...i'll post it later if I feel like it...


----------



## Jef88 (Jan 25, 2006)

charles i allready have youre picture 


sorry everybody for not posting stuff in a wile
school work is killing me i had trouble with a bad neck and i think i have a slight version of the flu


----------



## Charles (Jan 25, 2006)

Awwww...poor Jeff....want some chicken soup?

....you should go make some.


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 4, 2006)

work faster jeff ;OOO

*spanks more to "help" you work faster*


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 4, 2006)

i know i will try do draw some portraits tomorrow
i'm slacking off big time 
i'm soo sorry everybody


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Feb 4, 2006)

*pats head

its ok... now go to work! ;O


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 4, 2006)

i smell spam 
nice sig sara 
i will tomorrow


----------



## Amidamarox (Feb 4, 2006)

Do me manga style!​


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 4, 2006)

do you have a bigger picture ?
i'll put you on the list 
but a better picture please


----------



## Amidamarox (Feb 4, 2006)

Yes sorry I thought it would come out bigger than that, this is going to be troublesome.​


----------



## Amidamarox (Feb 4, 2006)

Ok this should work. 
​


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 4, 2006)

oke thank you  
consider youre self saved
and with a little (much) patience there will be a picture of you soon


----------



## Amidamarox (Feb 4, 2006)

OK cool thanks sorry about the size.​


----------



## masterheadhunter (Feb 9, 2006)

*nice*

sweet pic dude awesome. kyu


----------



## A3-kun (Feb 10, 2006)

I'd much like to see you make a portrait of my mug  


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Feb 10, 2006)

Ahem.......


----------



## Charles (Feb 18, 2006)

So, hey, how're the portraits commin' along, Jef?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 18, 2006)

working on one right now


----------



## krismas (Feb 25, 2006)

omg y didnt i come here earlier?! nice ones jef!! how many ya working on now?


----------



## Jef88 (Feb 25, 2006)

ow shit now you say so

(i have a holiday now for a week so i can manage to do some this week 
at least i'll try)


----------



## krismas (Feb 25, 2006)

my vacation ends on monday....its been a rough week but im glad school didnt add to it. u still didnt say though


----------



## 8018 (Feb 27, 2006)

this looks like fun =O
add me to the list =D
i'll post a pic
as soon as i can..
i need to find/take a
picture i haven't posted yet =D


----------



## superninja112 (Mar 1, 2006)

hello all i am wondering around looking for a good place to stay and chat at....


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 1, 2006)

go and join a good fc then 
or go to the off topic parts


----------



## Mineko-Iwasa (Mar 2, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> ow shit now you say so
> 
> (i have a holiday now for a week so i can manage to do some this week
> at least i'll try)



did  you do any work?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Mar 4, 2006)

do me, do me! (yes..draw me that is) >_>


----------



## Jef88 (Mar 4, 2006)

i think its about time i get back in buisness 

sorry all about the huge delay but i'm gonna start to draw some more from now on 





your on the list dude


----------



## godlykiller2 (Mar 6, 2006)

you can draw really good jef one day you will become an artist and i like the style you draw by


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 21, 2006)

hurray for portrats, i love jef tons tons [/kissin ass]


----------



## OniTasku (May 21, 2006)

Put me in the waiting list as well.


----------



## Jef88 (May 21, 2006)

oke you will be put on the list
Javier your allready on there XD
i just havent had the time to work on a project like this
i got my drawing itches back for sure now
but in 3 weeks i will have 3 mounths of vacantion and i'm gonna start doing the requests on the list again its a promice


----------



## Haruka (May 21, 2006)

Jef, you haven't drawn me yet, and i'm like on top of the list pls.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (May 22, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> Javier your allready on there XD


i know, i was just killin ya ass jef   


opsie.. i drop my keys ;x


----------



## Pr1de (May 30, 2006)

wow u can draw pretty good


----------



## az0r (Jun 30, 2006)

ill request ill pm u the picture ^^ thanx


----------



## Jef88 (Jul 1, 2006)

i better get started again
since my vacantion started i geuss i can do some drawing portraits again


----------



## krismas (Jul 1, 2006)

wait a sec where am i on the list?


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Aug 25, 2006)

jef88 said:
			
		

> i better get started again


yay!  . . . . . . . .  . .. . .. .. . . . . . . .


----------



## Gator (Oct 1, 2006)

Jeffy dude!

Oh boy me and stroggy are next! 

XD


----------



## HaremWarrior (Oct 12, 2006)

Just checked out your site jeff, I like your Jack Sparrow portrait. Very nicely done!


----------



## Haruka (Oct 14, 2006)

Jef. Draw me.
Now.

Check member pic thread.


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 5, 2006)

unsticky'd to free up some space for newer threads.


----------

